# Husband pulled cannula out :o



## Amberzak (Dec 12, 2015)

Last night I woke up with short, sharp pain. Turned out my husband got the tube caught on his hand, rolled over, and yanked the cannula out. It really hurt. He then, in his sleep, said 'I didn't pull it, you pulled it out yourself.' 

Funny times.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 12, 2015)

Ouch. I hope you're not too bruised.

Wait till he goes to sleep then shave his eyebrows. Look shocked in the morning when you ask him what he's been doing.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2015)

I bet you woke up with a fright .  Did he get beet up


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 12, 2015)

Amberzak said:


> Last night I woke up with short, sharp pain. Turned out my husband got the tube caught on his hand, rolled over, and yanked the cannula out. It really hurt. He then, in his sleep, said 'I didn't pull it, you pulled it out yourself.'
> 
> Funny times.


Ouch  Perhaps consider putting a bit of tape across the tubing a couple of centimetres  from the cannula connection it saves the pain.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2015)

Just have to say Ouch and LOL, Amberzak!  I've only done it once, when desperate to go to the loo and wearing zipped trousers in a public place so I had to get locked firmly in the cubicle before I could start to expose my nether regions, whereas at home I could easily have got started on disrobing on the way to the bathroom!

Neither of us has ever done it in bed, despite the fact it just roams freely cos we don't wear nightclothes.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 13, 2015)

OUCH and double ouch. Hope it's not too sore still.


----------



## Amberzak (Dec 13, 2015)

It's fine now. And hubby was so apologetic next day, bless him. 

I'm actually allergic to the medical tape. Honestly, I'm allergic most things. I am quite impressed I don't have problem with the cannulas. I did at the start though. And I notice it if I don't change them every two days


----------

